# Calf Manna and Sup



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

*Calf Manna and BigV Supremo Super Charge*

I have been adding Calf Manna as top dress for some of my show goats and does nursing triplets. But, I have recently been changing over to BigV Supremo Super Charge. It is about the same as Calf Manna, and the goats like it just as much, but it is $6-7 a bag less expensive.

Here is the analysis for both:

Calf Manna​
Crude Protein Min 25.00%
Lysine Min 1.4%
Methionine Min0.3%
Crude Fat Min3.0%
Crude Fiber Min3.0%
Crude Fiber Max6.00%
Acid Detergent FiberMax10.0%
Calcium Min0.7 %
Calcium Max1.2 %
Phosphorus Min0.6 %
Salt Min0.5 %
Salt Max1.0 %
Sodium Min0.2 %
Sodium Max0.4 %
Copper Min15 ppm
Copper Max35 ppm
Selenium Min0.1 ppm
Zinc Min125 ppm
Vitamin A Min20,000 IU/lb
*Ingredients*

Soybean meal, corn, hominy feed, feeding oatmeal, dried whey, dehydrated alfalfa meal , linseed meal, brewer's dried yeast, vegetable oil, fenugreek seed, anise oil, calcium
carbonate, monocalcium phosphate, dicalcium phosphate, salt, sulfur, iron oxide, ferrous carbonate, ferrous sulfate, copper oxide, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, zinc oxide,
sodium selenite, cobalt carbonate, calcium iodate, vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, choline chloride, thiamine mononitrate, niacin
supplement, riboflavin supplement, calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, vitamin B12 supplement, folic acid, biotin, propionic acid.

*SUPREMO SUPER CHARGER*
_For All Animals._
A palatable natural supplement formulated to improve the balance of protein, vitamins and minerals in complete feeds and feed mixes.
*GUARANTEED ANALYSIS:*
Crude Protein, min................................................................32.00%
Lysine, min...............................................................................1.50%
Methionine, min.........................................................................0.25%
Crude Fat, min........................................................................5.00%
Crude Fiber, max....................................................................6.00%
Acid Detergent Fiber (ADF). max......................................... 9.50%
Calcium (Ca), min....................................................................1.00%
Calcium (Ca), max...................................................................1.50%
Phosphorus (P), min.................................................................1.00%
Potassium (K), min.......&#8230;........................................................1.00%
Copper (Cu), min...............................................................30.00 ppm
Copper (Cu), max..............................................................40.00 ppm
Selenium, min.......................................................................0.60 ppm
Zinc (Zn), min...................................................................150.00 ppm
Vitamin A, min.....................................&#8230;.....................30,000 IU/LB.
Vitamin D3, min.....................................&#8230;.....................4,000 IU/LB.
Vitamin E, min......................................................................60 IU/LB.
Vitamin B12, min..........................................................1.00 MCG/LB
Biotin, min....................................................................168 MCG/LB.
Pantothenic Acid, min........................................................10 MG/LB.
Choline, min.................................................................1,100 MG/LB.
Riboflavin, min.................................................................115 MG/LB.​
*INGREDIENTS:*​Soybean Meal, Wheat Middlings, Yellow Corn Meal, Monodicalcium Phosphate, Calcium Carbonate, Smectite Vermiculite, Soybean Oil, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Dried Skim Milk, Iron Oxide, Yeast Culture, Zinc Oxide, Ferrous Carbonate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate, Ethylenediamine Dihydroiodide, Cobalt Carbonate, Mineral Oil, Anise Flavoring, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Niacin Supplement, Choline Chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D Supplement, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Lactis Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Plantarum Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Cremoris Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Diacetilactis Fermentation Product, Dried B-Subtillis Fermentation Product, Dried Aspergillus Oryzae Fermentation Product, Dried Brewers Yeast, Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Sodium Selenium, Folic Acid Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex and Ascorbic Acid.​


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice to find something cheaper! Things are getting so expensive.


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

We've just finished our first bag of Supremo. We're using it to put some meat back on the bones of our milking doe. She was skinny as a rail after birthing twins. The Supremo has got her filled out and frisky again.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

What's it run a bag??


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Calf manna is $32 for 50 lb here and surpremo is $24 a 50 lb bag


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We started using a horse supplement called Stamm 30 that was highly recommended by our feed store. We started it a few weeks ago. 
We tried calf manna in the past, but didn't seem to make a lot of difference on them & our goats are weird, because they didn't care for it?
They did eat a generic form of Calf manna called Animax.

Animax is cheaper than calf manna. Some feed stores will sell it to you per lb. vs. having to buy a whole bag. I think it's $.50lb. at one of our feed stores.

Here's the rundown on Stamm 30:
*Crude Protein (minimum):* 30%
*Crude Fat (minimum):* 3%
*Crude Fiber (maximum):* 7.5%
*Calcium (minimum):* 3.3%
*Calcium (maximum):* 4.3%
*Phosphorus (minimum):* 2%
*Copper (minimum):* 195 PPM
*Selenium (minimum):* 2.5 PPM
*Zinc (minimum): *560 PPM
*Vitamin A (minimum):* 35,000 IU/LB
*Vitamin D (minimum):* 4,000 IU/LB
*Vitamin E (minimum):* 250 IU/LB

Nice thing is you don't have to give them very much at all.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

ogfabby said:


> Calf manna is $32 for 50 lb here and surpremo is $24 a 50 lb bag


Ouch... That sounds high..
So far haven't had no issues with keeping my girls in good shape I'm just using a 3-way mix (9.20 a bag 50pounds) everyone gets about pound a day . feed and keeping a block other stuff out.
But I would like to know the amount of weight they are gaining and how quick with the feed ur using


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

You don't feed much of it at all. I use about 1/4 a cup mixed in w the grain along with boss and pellets. A 50 lb bag will last a while. It's great for does that need to keep weight on once the kids get a little bigger and start really pulling her down. I also mix it in with my creep feed to pack the weight on the kids.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

That sounds like a great thing to switch to! We are going through a 50lb bag of CM in less than 3 weeks!  The kids love it.... 

I doubt our feed stores would have it but I'll certainly check!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Great thread! I am going to see if my feed store carries it too. 50lb bag of calf manna is $38.99 here we are going thru a 50lb bag every two weeks. I love ways to save money!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

The BigV Supremo Super Charge should be available in a lot of feed stores and Co-Ops. It was $21 a bag the other day when I got some and CM was almost $30.


----------

